# The Cell



## PhillyED (Apr 6, 2002)

Hey Guys! Has one of you guys been out to the cell? And how did you do? I'm going out their on the 23th of june.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Excellent area to fish, provided you have enough boat to get there.


----------



## PhillyED (Apr 6, 2002)

Yes,we have the boat to get there.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

yeah thats right if ya got a boat th local report is telling of some good fishn


----------



## realfur (Jul 6, 2003)

The cell has been good for troute and spades the past few weeks but you have to get there early, the cell is smal and the father you are from the cell the worst your luck will be. Good luck.


----------

